# كل شي عن جهاز التخدير



## أبو العز السوري (29 أغسطس 2006)

هذا كل شي عن أجهزة التخدير تجدونه في الملحق أخذته من مشاريع أحد أصدقائي أرجو أن تستفيدو منه (في الملحق ملف word) .


----------



## Bioengineer (29 أغسطس 2006)

*الف شكر*

الأخ ابو العز السوري

مشاركه متميزة جدا جدا جدا..:12: 

الى الأمام يا اخي

الف شكر الشرح وافي ومن اعماق القلب بارك الله فيك.

كنت أحضر موضوع عن جهاز التخدير 

ولكن بعد ان رايت الملف المرفق وجدته احسن بكثير

لذا فانت أرحتني من المجهود وأفدتني.

وشكرا على مشاركاتك الجميله


----------



## مصعب السروي (30 أغسطس 2006)

ابو العز السوري
الف شكر


----------



## محمد العصا (30 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر الك يا اخ ابو العز


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 أغسطس 2006)

*العزيز*

[GRADE="8B0000 B22222 FF7F50"]لك اعز والمجد[/GRADE]

ما شاء الله عليك متجدد ومميز:20: [GLINT]تسلم لنا[/GLINT] 


البغدادي:77:


----------



## مصعب السروي (31 أغسطس 2006)

ليه مافيش ناس بتشارك كتير


----------



## م.الدمشقي (31 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## القرشي (31 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور ابو العز السوري
موضوع هائل وممتاز
شكرا لك والى الامام


----------



## eng_3YASH (1 سبتمبر 2006)

موقع اعتقدان له علاقه بموضوع التخدير
http://www.frca.co.uk/default.aspx


----------



## med_ghost (1 سبتمبر 2006)

thank you brother ..
Mohamed Farouk 
Egypt


----------



## امل عادل (1 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا 
واتمنى من الله ان يزيدكم علما نافعا 
واتمنى ان يوجد شئ عن جهاز الecg


----------



## ملكه (2 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك على هذا الشرح


----------



## khallood (9 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا ، اخ ابوالعز ،،،


اخوك خالد من سوريا


----------



## رحال حول العالم (10 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hisham badawi (20 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ ابو العز السوري
الملف رائع بالنسيه لمواد التخدير السائلة هناك اتجاه عالمي بمنع استخدام مادة الهالوثين ويفضل استخدام Isoflurane
نع تحياتي


----------



## ابو ايه (24 سبتمبر 2006)

ياسلام عليك يا ابو العز موضوع شيق للغايه تسلم على هذا الموضوع الرائع جدااااااا


----------



## ابو ايه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع متميز جدا جدا بس حاب اعرف سعر جهاز عربة التخدير في سوريا لاني اريد شراء مثل هذا الجهاز مع فائق احترامي وتقديري المهندس ابو ايه الهيتي


----------



## kh_eldaba (17 ديسمبر 2006)

يارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## tigersking007 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس عادل على معلوماتك الجميله انا بقالى كتير محروم من هذه المعلومات بسبب مشاغل الدراسه لكن ارجو ان تفيدنا بمعلوماتك ونشكرك على حسن تعاونك


----------



## غضنفر (12 مارس 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## medical-eng (13 مارس 2007)

اشكرك اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omran.z (15 مارس 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ابو البنات (15 يوليو 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررا لك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

مجهود رئع اخي


----------



## المتميز جدا (18 يوليو 2008)

تسلم ياورد واتمنى شرح مفصل عن ecg مع انواعه والصور


----------



## وجدان احمد (7 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي ابو العز......
واول مشاركه ليا حبيت اشكرك فيها ....
وبجد موضوع رائع


----------



## احساس القلم (7 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي الموضوع جديد وممتاز ووافي 
تحياتي............


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (14 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووور ع الموضوع
تقبل مرورى


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (15 أغسطس 2008)

Thanke You Very Much


----------



## therarocky (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور 
وزادكم الله علما 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سبايدر99 (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## ابو كاسر (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا أبوالعز على هالموضوع الرائع جدا
وما بتتصور كم فدتني شخصي
ا:20:


----------



## moro567 (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مليون شكر والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## majd82_m (9 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-abaza (13 أكتوبر 2009)

feen ba2a isa el kalam beta3 el gehaz?? ana nazlt el doc we tel3 feha sort el site :S:S


----------



## makmedical (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوور وجزاك الله الخير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ريك (22 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور ماقصرت ربنا يوفقك دائما


----------



## المهندسةصبوش (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## free_love (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المتابعة (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع .................بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم...


----------



## mohammad1024 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور كتير 
و الى الامام


----------



## ghost_adel (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thanx at alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## أبو موئل (25 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا سيد أبو العز والله سبحانه وتعالى يحفظك ويعزك دوماً


----------



## ahmadba (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررر


----------



## abdul razak (8 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## محمد البوب (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد البوب (9 أغسطس 2010)

تحياتى للجميع 
اريد الservice manual الخاص بجهاز التخدير drager evita xl 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد البوب (9 أغسطس 2010)

اسف جهاز التنفس الصناعى


----------



## ام عباس العراق (15 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

